# 11 year old and tampons??



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

DD just turned 11 in Dec. and has had her period since Aug. '08. She is on a swimm team that practices 2 times per week. Up until this month her periods have been light. This month it was heavy with clots. Luckily it lightened up by Tuesday for swimming... But what about next month what if it doesn't I let her try a "tiny" ob brand tampon on Monday when her flow was still heavy so she would be prepared for swimming if need be. Here is the problem. She did not like it, she felt like it was to big for her(it was the smallest size), and was affraid of it going to far in.. What can I do to help her?

Any ideas??????????


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

if she think sits too big, then except using them a lot, shes not going to feel any different about it, or maybe out of desperation...

maybe let her see that its the smallest, show her the different sizes, etc? and maybe try one with applicators? then tell her only push until the fingers touch her outside then push the plunger part. then shell know its where its supposed to be, at least for a couple trie..if she wants to try again that is.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

My 11 year old uses tampons part of the time. I would really recommend getting the kind with an applicator. I was much older before OBs were workable for me and I still find them much less comfortable.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd get her a variety of different kinds of tampons to try. Get her some with different kinds of applicators as well as the applicator-free kind. Tampax makes a "light" tampon that's smaller and less absorbant than a "regular" tampon. I don't know if OB makes that size or not. You can also get her some K-Y jelly (or generic equivilent) to make inserting the tampons easier.

And have her sit and study the little booklet that comes with the tampons. I did that before using tampons the first time, and had zero trouble inserting them- starting with my 2nd menstrual cycle. DD1 had numerous problems getting tampons in until I suggested she read the box insert (actualy, I'd assumed she'd already read it but I was wrong.) After reading that, she had no trouble with tampons, and now prefers them to pads.

I would also remind her that shes' welcome to wear pads at all times EXCEPT when swimming, if she doesn't find the tampons comfortable. It's not like tampons are an "all or nothing" kind of thing.


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Just a thought: I wasn't able to use the OB ones until I was in my mid 20s. I found them too big to insert with my finger. I used the applicator ones that specifically said "teen" on them up until I was 23 or 24.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoppyMama* 
My 11 year old uses tampons part of the time. I would really recommend getting the kind with an applicator. I was much older before OBs were workable for me and I still find them much less comfortable.











I would look for the "teen" plastic ones actually. Not earth friendly, but when I was younger the plastic youth size were much easier!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minky* 
Just a thought: I wasn't able to use the OB ones until I was in my mid 20s. I found them too big to insert with my finger. I used the applicator ones that specifically said "teen" on them up until I was 23 or 24.

This. I swam all through middle and high school and HAD to use tampons. I couldn't use the OB type until I was at least 17 or 18. The plastic "teen" or "slender" ones worked best by far. Playtex had the most comfortable shape for me, since they aren't really long like most other brands. And be sure to tell her it's IMPOSSIBLE for it to go "too far" inside. Her cervix will stop it from doing that.

She should also use the little instruction booklet to figure out how to angle it correctly. I remember having to study the pictures and squat on the ground (sorry if TMI) initially.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Definitely start with the plastic applicator tampons.
After she gets used to those she can experiment with other kinds of applicators.
I would not have been ok using the applicator-free kind at that age, but had no trouble with regular tampons after the first few times using them.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

This might be an off-the-wall/weird suggestion, but if she's afraid it will go too far up that could be a large part of WHY it's so uncomfortable for her - she's not pushing it in far enough so now it's irritating. Here's the weird suggestion: consider teaching her how to check her cervix? I only recommend that so she can have a feel and "see" that it's really not a large space at all and would be really tough to actually loose something in there. That's assuming it's not too painful for her if her hymen is in the way or anything else that would make it too strange for her. Looking back, I wish I had been taught to be more comfortable/confident in my own body and that exploring/familiarizing myself with my anatomy was a good thing (I don't just mean masturbation, but really figuring my parts out). Also, for me, tampons felt horrible until I realized I wasn't putting them in far enough; once I got confident with applying them all the way in things improved a lot.


----------



## wild fire child (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm bored and lonely, so I'm visiting boards I have no reason to....but I am 19, so I was at the 'trying out tampons' thing just 6 or 7 years ago.

I never had a problem with tampons, but in conversations with my friends, what I've heard across the board is that their moms would tell them that if they can feel it at all, it's not in enough. Go and try again, and again and again until you can't feel it. If it goes too deep there'll be a sharper belly pain, not an uncomfortable chafing pain, but it is very hard to get it too deep.
I liked the unbleached cotton ones my mom got at health food stores (not sure the brand, "natural" something in a tan package with a daisy on it, but it was OB style but way more comfy). I did use applicator ones for when I was out, because there is a risk of blood on fingers heading to the sink, which can be embarrassing at school, and I only liked Tampax applicators.

When I was 16 I got hired as a swim instructor, and after the first 45 minutes or so in the water, a tampon would be so terribly uncomfortable, I hated it every single time. I hated walking, and sometimes I'd stain a towel light pink so I was constantly paranoid. I tried instead cups, I tried almost every brand of tampon, they all sucked in the water. I was inches from ordering sea pearls or a divacup when I found out I was pregnant, so I have no input there, but maybe sea pearls would be a good choice, since they're a much less threatening shape? I don't know how big they are though...


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I have to agree on letting her try ones with a plastic applicator. I still have trouble using the ob ones if I'm not lubricated enough of the flow isn't heavy enough. And if her flow *is* heavy, she may not feel comfortable inserting one with her fingers.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

FWIW Playtex makes a "Sport" style that is really slender and easy to use. I would get a variety and see whats most comfortable to her.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow, I am surprised at how many people are recommending plastic applicators!







I never used one without hurting myself on the sharp teeth (what do they call them? petals?







) on the end!

I and several of my friends started with the Slender size cardboard applicator. Reading the instructions and looking at the diagrams is very important to understanding how to aim it and that it can't go too far in.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never been able to get the OB ones to work for me, I guess I must have short fingers.

I know some young girls actually have pain from the hymen during insertion - sometimes the opening is very small.

It might be worthwhile to get advise from the swim coach, though that would have mortified me at that age.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

See I would say stick with the OB tampons or the natural version of OB (I can't remember the brand ritght now) because they are shorter and I believe way more comfortable because of that! I bought some playtex this month because they were on super sale and I felt like I could not get it in far enough and was walking around with it hanging out.


----------

